# MLS Cup Final 08



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Its Columbus Crew vs New York Energy Drink(Red Bull) this Sunday. Columbus have been the best team in MLS this season winning the supporters shield and are in the final after a come from behind win against Chi Town Fire.As for New York, there keeper has had a invisible wall behind him in goal during the playoffs.After they beat my team, Houston Dynamo, i hope those fuckers lose. Should be a fun final in L.A.\

Im predicting a 3-0 Columbus Crew win.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Good win for the Crew. 3-1 is a good score for a final. You weren't far off on the score.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

yea it was a good game. it didnt have that big game feel but Columbus was pure class this year and is a worthy champion. now if i could find some streams i could watch the A-league during the MLS offseason.


----------

